# Canine Legislation Conference 2007 (Kansas City, Missouri)



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Kansas City Dog Advocates presents...

Greetings! 
Join us for the 2nd Annual Canine Legislation Conference! Canine Legislation Conference 2007 will feature national experts in breed specific legislation, insurance issues, animal health, and more. This conference is geared toward individuals and groups who want to improve canine legislation through fair and effective laws.
Canine Legislation Conference 2007

September 15-16, 2007

Westin Crown Center Hotel 
1 East Pershing RoadKansas City, Missouri 64108

Speakers and Panelists: 
(in alphabetical order)
Deborah Bresch, Esq., Legislative Liaison, American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals

Bill Bruce, Director of Animal and Bylaw Services for the city of Calgary in Alberta Canada

Tom Clements & Thumper, Disc Dog Champions

Chris Cory, Director and Executive Producer of "Diva Dog" the movie

Midge Grinstead, Lawrence Humane Society Executive Director

Donna Herzig, Vice President of the Louisville Kennel Club

Susan Hunter, Ph.D., Professor at the University of West Virginia

Indy Pit Crew, pit bull rescue organization based in Indianapolis, IN

Gina Pettrow and Chloe the service dog,pit bull ambassadors

Ledy VanKavage, Esq., Director of Midwest Government Affairs and Public Policy for the ASPCA

Andrew "Roo" Yori & Wallace the Pit Bull, Disc Dog Champions

And more speakers being added daily!
Click here to learn more about CLC 2007 speakers and panelists! 
Conference Registration:

**Early registration (before June 22): $70**

Advance registration (before August 15): $100

Regular registration (before September 14): $120

At the door: $150

If you prefer to register by mail,click here to download a printable registration form. Complete the form and mail it along with a check made payable to "KCDA" to:
Kansas City Dog Advocates
PO Box 64
Lee's Summit, MO 64063

Hotel Reservations:

Discounted room rates at the Westin Crown Center are available for conference participants. Rooms are $129 per night.

To reserve a room, call the Westin Crown Center at 1-866-716-8137 or 816-474-4400 and mention "Canine Legislation Conference," or click here for online hotel reservations.

Sponsorships & Donations:

Sponsorship and Charitable Donation opportunities are currently available.

Click here to learn more and download a sponsorship form or contact Jennifer Burke at [email protected] tes.org.


----------

